# DVD-Laufwerk erkennt keine DVDs



## M@Zor (31. März 2005)

hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem; mein DVD-Laufwerk erkennt keine DVDs mehr. Bei normalen Daten-CDs oder Programm-CDs habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Wenn ich dann einen FIlm schauen möchte, tönt es im LAufwerk, als ob es immer wieder versuchen würde, die DVD zu lesen. Funktionieren tut es aber nicht. Auch der Versuch mit dem DVD-Player (Cyberlink PowerDVD 5) schlägt fehl. Es heisst dann immer "no disc in discdrive".

Vor wenigen Tagen hat alles noch super funktioniert. Woran kann das liegen?

Zu weiteren Info: der PC ist ein Dell Komplett-PC. Es wurden keine Teile daran verändert.

Bin froh um jede Hilfe.

Schönen Abend/Morgen,

mazor


----------



## Ultraflip (31. März 2005)

Falls noch Garantie drauf ist ---> Einschicken ...


----------



## M@Zor (31. März 2005)

Hm, daran habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht, möchte aber erst alles andere mögliche ausprobieren. Wenn alles nichts hilft, und hier keine weiteren Tipps kommen sollten werde ich deinen Rat befolgen.

THX für die Antwort

Gruss mazor


----------



## Ultraflip (31. März 2005)

Du kannst natürlich das Ding noch in einen anderen Rechner hängen und gucken ob das dann klappt ... aber ich weiß nicht, ob damit bei DELL schon die Garantie erlöscht ... und im Endeffekt nützt es Dir auch nix, wenn es wo anders läuft und bei Dir nicht ...

... Das blöde ist halt, dass Du wahrscheinlich den ganzen Rechner einschicken musst, deshalb versteh ich ja, warum Du das lieber selber machen möchtest, oder?

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

